# boating tip



## Just One Fish

dont crash.


----------



## Brad King

Nice tip!!! I will keep that in mind!!!


----------



## offshore64

haha thanks for the advice


----------



## Last Chance

You forgot to no grounding it also!:moon


----------



## SheYakFishr

Another one.... Don't fall out of your boat!! hahaha :toast


----------



## Telum Pisces

And don't try to sink it by not paying attention to the water that is coming in the boat from a broken washdown hose in the bilge. I can personally speak about that experience.


----------



## IAMHOOKED

THE PLUG ONLY WORKS IF IT IS SCREWED IN!


----------



## David Ridenour

> *IAMHOOKED (10/1/2007)*THE PLUG ONLY WORKS IF IT IS SCREWED IN!


Been there and done that a few times!:blush:Its easy to get excited when putting the boat in to go fishing..................I guess.


----------



## BBob

> *IAMHOOKED (10/1/2007)*THE PLUG ONLY WORKS IF IT IS SCREWED IN!


Guilty of this one for sure.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I've been on a boat that the plug was not in... cuz we were soooo excited to get to go fishing!! It can happen... especially when you haven't fished in a while!!!


----------



## user207

_You guys are just too funny._


----------



## Barnacle Brain

Don't leave your truck backeddown the ramp while you head out tochase a very close school of redfish......


----------



## whipper snapper

do not pee into the wind while standing on your boat.:doh


----------



## GULFFISHER1

dont pee off the swim platform with your best friend driving your boat! DoH!:doh


----------



## BigFishKB

Dont bring someone fishing with you and get out 40 miles and them tell you they have to be in by noon!!!!!!!


----------



## jeubank3

I may get my first post on the new site pulled, but...don't let go of the rail when hanging your butt over the side to pinch one off.:moon:doh Luckily I did this one on a lake


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *GULFFISHER1 (10/2/2007)*dont pee off the swim platform with your best friend driving your boat! DoH!:doh


Been there, done that, have the T-Shirt. But I have to admit that he was only getting me back from the time I did it to him. :doh


----------



## parrothead

Dont take an unknown30 miles fishing in the Gulf and have them ask you, " Ever seen a nakedman before? "sick:sick


----------



## Last Chance

> *BigFishKB (10/2/2007)*Dont bring someone fishing with you and get out 40 miles and them tell you they have to be in by noon!!!!!!!


I would hand him i life jacket and a hand held GPS and wish him GOOD LUCK! :blownaway :nonono


----------



## Halfmoon

Don't forget your keys to the boat!


----------



## sniper

Don't forget to take you tower, antenna, and fishing poles down before you go under low trees or power lines!!!


----------



## dragtester

attach the kill switch


----------



## snakeawave

DONT Forget The BEER!!!!!:toast:mmmbeer


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Never screw your new seats down with screws long enough to go through the bottom of your boat thus firmly attaching it to the wooden bunks on the trailer. Its a bitch to launch!!!!:banghead


----------



## JustJosh'n

Saw this a coupla years back....Don't forget to strap your boat to the trailer. Came upon what appeared to be a 25' Grady laying on its belly right in front of the fire station on Navy Blvd. :banghead I had to drive by and take pics. Need to find those pics and post them as that is a constant reminder to me when leaving the water now.


----------



## B3245

now this is funny i dont care who ya are


----------



## wirenut

When you are loading your boat at 2:30 am after floundering make sure you dont hit the auto lock button as the door is closing with your trailer isin the water.:banghead:banghead


----------



## BenTpoles

Before fishing a tournament, make sure it has not been canceled. oke claydoh


----------



## FishnLane

check the gas gage, be sure to take the fishing license (and it is current)and legal stick


----------



## FishVan

Be sure to unstrap the transum from the trailer. Will save you from telling your wife she backed the trailer up wrong again when it actually is floating witht he boat.:doh


----------



## Hook

Gas / Fuel is the cheapest expense on a boat. think about it


----------



## GONU

After backing down the ramp don't forget to put the truck in park before you get out to take the boat off the trailer.:banghead:banghead


----------



## John B.

bring some BANANAS


----------



## GONU

This happened to a friend. Went out 8 miles or so stops does a little bottom fishing decides to move boat cranks but will not fire. He Visually!! checks the kill switch ensures the boat is in neutral checks the wires and fuses no luck. calls Sea Tow he's not a member:banghead:banghead:banghead his radio makes it difficult to keep in contact because his antenna was jacked up. oh yeah he didn't have enough anchor rope to reach the bottom, so he keeps drifting.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad after they find him tow him in $1100 later he's at the ramp. Another friend checks his kill switch the clip is not all the way under the button because it's broken, makes adjustments boat fires right up.:doh:doh:doh:banghead:banghead:banghead that was some costly boating lessons.



Kevin


----------



## 401 Cay

When fishing a tournament far from home make sure the tackle bags made it on the boat.


----------



## bamasam

Allways make sure when rewiring your boat that you do not wire the batteriestogether thus creating 24 volts instead of 12:banghead:banghead


----------



## ul412al

...make sure to have all your buddies pre-pay for the trip...deadbeats....:looser


----------



## captainscove

> *GONU (10/8/2007)*After backing down the ramp don't forget to put the truck in park before you get out to take the boat off the trailer.:banghead:banghead


Or do this.....


----------



## X-Shark

Hmmmmm! Receiver pin came out. 



Safety chains still should have only let the trailer go back a few inches.



But why wasn't a Receiver pin lock installed? Without out it you are susceptible to have your trailer stolen and there is no hairpin clip to fall out.



A additional lock goes on the trailer coupler.


----------



## AquaBlue22

Don't ask the wife to drive the boat, you already know she can't drive the frigging car, she'll probably just run in up on the beach:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## tkdaddy

> *Knot a Yacht (10/1/2007)*And don't try to sink it by not paying attention to the water that is coming in the boat from a broken washdown hose in the bilge. I can personally speak about that experience.


Yep had this happen to me once too. Not a fun experience.


----------



## Angler Management

If you get sea sick, DON'T THROW UP IN THE BOAT!!

:sick


----------



## NoMoSurf

> *JustJosh'n (10/7/2007)*Saw this a coupla years back....Don't forget to strap your boat to the trailer. Came upon what appeared to be a 25' Grady laying on its belly right in front of the fire station on Navy Blvd. :banghead I had to drive by and take pics. Need to find those pics and post them as that is a constant reminder to me when leaving the water now.


I was on the interstate, riding behind a truck pulling the biggest pontoon boat that I have ever seen. It must have been 30-35ft. It looked like two boats welded together. Anyway, I thought I noticed it lift off the trailer a little. Nah, WOAH!! It lifted again! about a foot and wiggled a little in the air. I let out of the gas and sure enough, not aninstantlater, it lifted agin, wiggled, and then SNAP!!! She came loose in mid air! She landed stright on the interstate and slid about a 1/4 mile before leaving the road and sliding down the embankment on the right. MAN did that concrete eat the bottom of the hulls off!

It was definatly not something you see every day!:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer

> *captainscove (10/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *GONU (10/8/2007)*After backing down the ramp don't forget to put the truck in park before you get out to take the boat off the trailer.:banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> Or do this.....
Click to expand...



I love watchin' his bloopers - "ain't that a fine howdy-doo".


----------



## Last Drop

> *sniper (10/7/2007)*Don't forget to take you tower, antenna, and fishing poles down before you go under low trees or power lines!!![/quote
> 
> Been there broke my antenna, and then 2 weeks after replacing it. Go out fishing with a friend and go under a lower section of the F-ing 3 mile bridge.:banghead I bet I scare the shit out of somebody.


----------



## Magic236

No matter how bad you want to fish, even if it is a tournament; when your buddies show up with their mistresses, don't go. It is not worth it!Yes, they were good looking and we caught a nice Wahoo and a White, butbeing told by my wife, "That I would fish with the Devil" certainly took away, what otherwise wasa successfulday.


----------



## Fishermon

When going floundering...make sure your trailer lights are working properly . If not buy thosebicyle blinkers at the flea market..they are dollar a pice and are very handy indeed.You can attach 'malmost any where you want. I always have a pair inmy truck .... I happened to need one the other night as a matter of fact. worked great specially on a late sat night.... think safety first.


----------



## sniper

When you are unsure about your boat make sure your buddy has his in the water and his cell phone on


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Don't leave the plug in your boat on the trailer when you've had 15 inches of rain!!!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## dabull

Leave your feelings at the dock!!!!!!


----------



## whipper snapper

> *dabull (10/24/2007)*Leave your feelings at the dock!!!!!!


well said!!! i would guess many like me may have lost there temper during a heated fish fight. maybe felt bad the rest of the day because of it. man, i shouldn't have been so hard on those idiots.


----------



## surfstryker

Dont let your friends borrow your boat, My friend borrowed my jon boat and loaded it in the back of truck, setting it on top of battery, arcing all the way home. (half dollar size holes all over the bottom of boat):banghead


----------



## Salt Life

Dont do like my brother did.

Don't go all the way to the rigs with out bait !


----------



## alx340

DONT LEAVE YOUR TACKLE BOX FULL OF WEIGHTS ON THE BACK OF THE BOAT WHEN YA MAKE A RUN.


----------



## Danno

1) When you launch your boat, don't expect your wife to attach the rope to the bow ring. And as it floats off, never expect her to swim after it. Makes for a really bad day fishing.

2) Never overtake and pass a crew boat with a wake over 6' high in a 17' CC boat with your wife sitting next to you. Something about bouncing her butt onto the deck that you can't get forgiveness for.


----------



## User1265

When you see a storm approaching on the horizon, never assume you still have time. 

"Look at them dark clouds"

"Yea they're pretty dark but we have plenty of time"

"Hey do you think we should leave before that water spout gets any closer"


----------



## FlounderAssassin

yeah when you see dark clouds definatly run!!! i was about 2 miles south of the lilian bridge once and saw dark clouds approching from the AL side, Was in an 85 22' sea ray with a 5.7 mercrusier, made it back to hurst hammock ramp in 15 min, put the boat on the trailer and straped it down, as i was getting in my truck to leave the bottom fell out! if i had waited another 5-10min it would have been a S*&^% ride back to the dock!


----------



## PaleRed

> *parrothead (10/3/2007)*Dont take an unknown30 miles fishing in the Gulf and have them ask you, " Ever seen a nakedman before? "sick:sick




That s&*t is funny.

Don't hold on the the rope too long after throwing an anchor as far as you possibly can...stuck at low tide, cold, covered in mud.:banghead


----------



## Huff

always keep it *SHINY SIDE UP*


----------



## Just One Fish

but the shiny shide is up. whats the problem with his parking job?

:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## marriemb

Go through all boating rules and regulations before you set off..


----------



## marriemb

Carry your necessary boating accessories


----------

